# 4 year old Dachshund is peeing all over my house



## Mudnyereye (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone.
I'm sure this issue has been on here a million times, so what's one more right?

We rescued a 4 year old minature Piebald Dachshund nearly 2 months ago. As soon as we got him home, we had issues with him peeing in the house. At first we attributed it to the big change in scenery and stress from being in a new house. The people we got him from never mentioned it. We thought that with some intense watching and training, we had licked the problem, but we are still finding lots of dried pee puddles.

Now he is still intact and we are looking at fixing that (no pun intended) soon. There is also another dog, a Lab mix in the home.

If I didn't know better, I'd say it was revenge peeing. We used to let him have access to the house when we wnet out, there were always poop bombs and puddles upon our return. Even for a 1/2 hour. We have now crated him when we go out. We can be gone for up to hours and there is no mess, so I know he can hold it. We have tried punishing him and that doesn't seem to work.

Anythoughts on what we can try to correct this behaviour before he wears out his welcome?

Thanks


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No revenge peeing.  Dachshunds are NOTORIOUS for being difficult to house break and it sounds like he was never house broken completely. I would go back to house training 101 and be very strict. I have a 6 year old Dachshund who will drop a bomb in the house if I don't keep him managed practically like a puppy. Punishing a Dachshund is not a battle one will win.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

You need to clean up the pee/poop in the house with an enzyme cleaner. Nature's Miracle is a popular brand. When dogs defecate they leave behind "pee/poop here signals" so they are more tempted to eliminate there again. It isn't for revenge that he is doing this. He probably wasn't house trained. As TWAB said, I would just manage him much more closely. He should have a leash on at all times and be watched like a hawk. Reward him for eliminating outside. Don't punish him. He won't understand it and/or it could make him fear you.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

A vet check to be sure there is not an infection could be the first step to take. Seeing he had no problems when you first got him. 
Is the lab a male or female? It could also be a marking of the territory. He is getting more relaxed in his home and wants to claim his boundaries.
Starting right now, no more free range. If you can not watch him, crate him. When he is in the house have a leash attached to him that is attached to you. You would be surprised how they can sneak away and go to the bathroom without you knowing. That is where the leash comes in handy. Frequent short walks outside. Not just letting him in the backyard to do his business, but actually walking him. Praising him when he goes. You have to retrain him as if he never was trained. 

Neutering him may or may not help him. He has learned a behavior and now you need to correct that. If nothing else they do make male dog diapers. This will help with the accidents in the house. Just be sure to take it off during planned potty breaks.
Here is a link just so you know what I am talking about. http://shop.pawstoadmire.com/BELLY-BANDS_c2.htm


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Punishment has to occur during the act to work, and even then it's no guarantee. I have a rescue that won't poop unless there's a bush or tall grass between us, which means I have to plan walks around bushes and tall grass, which is a pain the butt. Either I have the world's only modest dog, or somebody used punishments to housetrain him. Thanks, former owners.

Keep it positive. Praise going outside to the high heavens. Prevent any opportunity to go inside and clean with an enzymatic cleaner. Above all, be patient and consistent.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

mudnyereye. I am having same problems with our 4-5month old puppy. When in kennel she can hold it for up to 7 hrs if needed(but i've never gone past 7hrs) & will hold it till we get outside(immediately upon letting out of kennel). but when let free-range in apt, she often goes potty without warning. I had thought she was almost potty trained when she did 2 steps backwards on the training. we do the 30min after meal/drink. then right b4 we kennel her. She is only kenneled when we leave. I tried leaving her just free-range in my bedroom but again, potty right by door(even if only gone for 15 to 30min). But no potty inside kennel(and yes i do check her pet bed for ordors 'n spots , the tray) no matter how long she's left in there. I tried the puppy potty pads with no success and also have tried positive enforcement for 7 weeks, and tried negative for past week. and she did the backward slide BEFORE i started the negative. we have her on a scheduled feeding now so she is no longer on free-feeding(which can be a cause of potty accidents indoors). she is taken out immediately after waking up after a nap, and 30min after drinking water. she is also taken out 30min after she is done playing, and 30minutes after training sessions. So I am doing everything right i am told by trainers in my local area, and by various vets. Its frustrating as 4 of her littermates are already potty trained 100% and 1 is being trained to target potty training(to go up to the door and ring/nudge the bell attached when she needs to go). She is also taken out every 3 hrs when i am off work.

All i can say is that Others are in the same boat, and are just as frustrated... Hang in there... I have a thread up, to vent my frustration about this. As i've never had a dog take as long to potty train when they was a puppy.


----------



## Snoopy11 (Jan 20, 2012)

There should be no free ranging about the apartment. That right there is your problem. Either in the kennel, or supervised 100% of the time - those are the options to get her fully potty trained.


----------

